# Sponsoring Parents for Permanent Migration



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

If I got a Permanent residency then whats the fastest way to call you parents to Australia on PR status

Can I add up in my initial application as secondary applicants (i don't think so as they are eligible as they aren't financially dependent on me and also have other relatives) ?

As per DIAC site Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 103) visa can take upto 14-20 years Where as Contributory Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 143) is costlier but time effective?

Whats the difference between the two visas? What is the best option?


Just to add up, both my parents are alive and they don't depend on me financially but as I am the only son so eventually they want to live with me.

I'll appreciate a detailed help on this.

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The 143 is the quickest with a processing time of 2-3 yrs. This is mainly due to the fact that there is a small quota so if one reaches the quota in their first year they're in the queue for next year. These visas are given in the order of lodgement date (you're given a queue date). 

The main difference is cost. The 143 is a Contributory visa so has a secondary fee at visa grant time of $40000 (around that figure). This is per parent.

That is the main difference between the 103 and 143.

103: Long wait, low cost
143: short wait, high cost



admalik said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I got a Permanent residency then whats the fastest way to call you parents to Australia on PR status
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

amaslam said:


> The main difference is cost. The 143 is a Contributory visa so has a secondary fee at visa grant time of $40000 (around that figure). This is per parent.



I suppose that the price puts off all fortuneseekers. BTW, such much used to cost Australian citizenship through certain channels.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

admalik said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I got a Permanent residency then whats the fastest way to call you parents to Australia on PR status
> 
> ...


This is a VERY late response but are you the only child?
Your parents must meet the Balance of Family requirement.

If you are the only child living in Australia (Citizen/PR) and have more than one other sibling (e.g: two or more sisters) living outside of Australia then they will fail the Balance of Family requirement.

Australian immigration places as much weight on a son and a daughter.

Balance of Family Test


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think Family Requirement states that half of the children should have Australian PR. I think I would be meeting that requirement as I am the only son and have only one sister (who is not PR and living outside Australia).
So what should be the convenient option after I get PR to get them there with me preferably on PR status?

Secondly is there any way that I can add my parent up on existing application? As my father has retired for last couple of months and they both are now dependent on me. I am afraid I cant add them as I have read some where that they should be dependednt on you for atleast two years.
I would appreciate any user comment on this aspect as well.


----------



## greatidea (Jan 16, 2013)

Like all Britishers, even Australians don’t understand the value of parents and consider parents as a separate family. The immigration office, the government and the people of Australia need to learn a lot or understand what it is to be all about being wrapped by love like in an Asian family. Even though we contribute to the growth of the country, pay taxes, run services, but someway, deliberately the parents visa and parents PR has been made tremendously difficult and exorbitant.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

amaslam said:


> The 143 is the quickest with a processing time of 2-3 yrs. This is mainly due to the fact that there is a small quota so if one reaches the quota in their first year they're in the queue for next year. These visas are given in the order of lodgement date (you're given a queue date).
> 
> The main difference is cost. The 143 is a Contributory visa so has a secondary fee at visa grant time of $40000 (around that figure). This is per parent.
> 
> ...


Well i thought it will be for a single parent..

As one parent can be a main applicant, and the other a dependent..


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

greatidea said:


> Like all Britishers, even Australians don&#146;t understand the value of parents and consider parents as a separate family. The immigration office, the government and the people of Australia need to learn a lot or understand what it is to be all about being wrapped by love like in an Asian family. Even though we contribute to the growth of the country, pay taxes, run services, but someway, deliberately the parents visa and parents PR has been made tremendously difficult and exorbitant.


Its just a matter of very different cultures when it comes to parents. Australians have a pension scheme and now superannuation, so older parents who have been working here their whole lives are financially independent. Unlike in many other countries parents don't NEED to move in with their children for financial reasons. Similarly, in many Asian countries children will not leave home unless studying abroad or married. Australian children are expected to leave home between the ages of 18 and 25. It is considered abnormal for a child to still be living with their parents beyond the age of 30. 

We have pretty good health and welfare benefit schemes here. They work because people pay a lot of tax (comparatively) over their working life and then draw on the schemes after 65. 

As an Australian tax payer I certainly don't want people who have not been contributing to come over and start drawing from the system. Its not fair on those that are and have contributed. When parents are granted visas, they get FULL health and welfare benefits. If you want to fast-track it, you can apply for the parent visa that costs $42500AUD per parent. 

Basically a parent who arrives in Australia at 55 years of age will not generate we enough tax in the 10 years before retiring to cover the next 20 years of health and welfare benefits that they are entitled to.


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Dear All,

Regarding this subclass 143 visa for getting PR for parents, do my parents need to pass the English language test ?

Also since this visa is expensive, what are the chances of refusal and in case of refusal what is the share of money that will be refunded.

Any response in this regard is much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lotus feet (May 11, 2015)

*parents visa*

Hi I'm looking advise for permanent family visa.
I'm australian citizen. I came to australia on skilled visa. I have my one elder sister in india with my mother my father has been expired. both are financially depend on me for last 7 years. now I'm pregnant not working currently on centrelink benifits. how can I bring them both in australian on permanant basis. what visa option for them.
kindly advise me


----------



## tanvir360 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello,
I'm a permanent resident of Australia and have been here in Perth for two years and three months. My only one sister currently residing in Sydney and very recent she got Australian Citizenship.
Our mother is a widow 67 of age living in my country (Bangladesh). We both need her to live with us in Australia for her rest of life.

Can anyone give me a consultation regarding this so which doors for visas will be open for her to come here with PR and live with us. As I'm not a rich person so I prefer 103 subclass rather than 143. But I don't know in my case if I go for 103 low long it will take to have the visa.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

tanvir360 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a permanent resident of Australia and have been here in Perth for two years and three months. My only one sister currently residing in Sydney and very recent she got Australian Citizenship.
> Our mother is a widow 67 of age living in my country (Bangladesh). We both need her to live with us in Australia for her rest of life.
> 
> Can anyone give me a consultation regarding this so which doors for visas will be open for her to come here with PR and live with us. As I'm not a rich person so I prefer 103 subclass rather than 143. But I don't know in my case if I go for 103 low long it will take to have the visa.


The published processing time on the DIBP website is 30 years, but I've seen posts from migration agents who say it's really more like 10 years. Either way, it's a very lengthy processing time.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

The government tried to abolish the 103 but it was blocked by the Senate. Their way around that is to make the waiting time completely unusable. As has been said on many threads the issue is the cost of healthcare here. The contributory visa cost of around $50 000 per person is only likely to cover a fraction of the cost of healthcare for an elderly person and I was reading that some Northern European countries do not give any visas for parents.
In my family, one brother on each side of the family had to remain in Italy to care for the parents, like it or not when the rest migrated.And as our mothers are here we feel unable to move away from Sydney for the same reason.
It is an issue that people need to consider seriously before they make a decision to leave their home country. Even if the parents can come here sometimes they are quite unhappy, missing their old lives even if happy to be with their children.


----------

